

The Marketer's Attitude - twampss
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/11/the-marketers-a.html

======
callmeed
_Here's what I'd want if I were hiring a marketer: ... run them[projects] as
the lead ... the best in the world at something ... unimpressed that you are
good at following instructions ... enjoy selling ideas to others ... rarely
ask for detail or permission ... intellectually restless ... care enough about
new ideas_

To me, he is not describing a marketer. Rather, this sounds like an
entrepreneur to me. A founder/co-founder/startup type.

It's nice to want this type of person working for you, but (IMO) these type of
people usually don't like working for others. That's why they're
entrepreneurs.

FTR, I haven't read much of Godin, so I'm not familiar with his MO/style.

